# Aquaviva 3/9-3/10



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Left late morning Sunday and headed west to fish shallow rigs in search of winter wahoo. Started and 250 rigs and worked west along the shelf. Continued rig hopping all afternoon and ended up 90nm from perdido pass where we finally found two wahoos. Picked up a 28 & 38lb hoo. At that time it was near dark. Ran south and swordfished around 200 fathom. Went 0/1. Beautiful night. Slick as glass. Woke up next morning and continued to rig hop back east but this time we tried a little bit of bottom action. Ended up picking up a few nice AJs, snowys, and wild looking African pompano or lookdowns. Ride back in this afternoon was awesome. Like a lake. 

Aquaviva


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

African pompano is what you got there. Nice mess of fish !!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

How far did you drift overnight? Nice haul!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE 'HOOS...

You'd think having a Marine Biologist onboard would make fish ID a piece of cake...:whistling::whistling::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks for the report!

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report.

Mind my asking what the big Wahoos were biting?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice wish I had a sled with that range. What are you riding?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Hot damn I see wahoo!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Aquaviva is a 29' Century. Both wahoo ate hot pink stretch 30s.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

TCAT said:


> Aquaviva is a 29' Century. Both wahoo ate hot pink stretch 30s.


When you went to bed did you just leave a light on and drift? If so how far did you drift overnight?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

301bLLC said:


> When you went to bed did you just leave a light on and drift? If so how far did you drift overnight?


It said they set up for swords at night.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

We swordfished overnight. Shut down the engines...turn on the anchor light and drift. There was no current and no wind. We drifted 3/4 of a mile which sucks for swordfishing. We don't really sleep much. Normally take cat naps on bean bags on the back deck, drink beer, and watch all of the cool critters in the underwater lights.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Aquaviva is a 29' Century. Both wahoo ate hot pink stretch 30s.


Imagine that... :whistling::whistling::thumbup::thumbup:

Jim


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My hat goes off to anyone who gets out there and makes it happen this time of year! Excellent work, Love the African pomp!

Robert


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)

. Nice mess of fish !!!


----------

